# Recommend a AMD Athlon ll x3/x4 or Phenom ll x2 with good motherboard for 8K



## onlyvinodh (Sep 19, 2010)

Hello 
          'm upgrading my old AMD system .My budget is 8K-9K
Please recommend me a 
Good AMD Athlon ll X3/X4 or Phenom ll X2 's  processor
A good motherboard with HDMI,dvi port with ATi on board..
and Ram.
I'm confused . whether to go for athlon ll x3/x4 or phenom x2/x3......
I dont find reviews of phenom ll x3's in net.

anyways 
Thanks In Advance....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Recommend a AMD Athlonll x3/x4 pehnom llx2 with good motherboard for 8K*

there is nothing as phenom II x3.

Athlon II x3 435 @ 3.5k
Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H @ 4.2k
2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 2.3k

Total - 10k


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Recommend a AMD Athlonll x3/x4 pehnom llx2 with good motherboard for 8K*

^^ used to be. now discontinued due to high yield of Phenom II X4.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Recommend a AMD Athlonll x3/x4 pehnom llx2 with good motherboard for 8K*

and i completely forgot the x3 720be.
remembered it from anandtech list of best cpus for gaming.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Recommend a AMD Athlonll x3/x4 pehnom llx2 with good motherboard for 8K*

yes. was a fantasic gaming processor. unlocked multiplier, 6Mb L3, 3 cores (4th was unlockable), good clock rate. well now Phenom II X4 available for that price.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Recommend a AMD Athlonll x3/x4 pehnom llx2 with good motherboard for 8K*

budget too low for phenom or even Athlon II X4. X3 is the best you can get.
Your existing system specs?


----------



## onlyvinodh (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: Recommend a AMD Athlonll x3/x4 pehnom llx2 with good motherboard for 8K*

So atleast i cud get athlon ll x3 .....................
what are the prime differences between Athlon ll& Phenom ll
 I know one .....6MB L3 cache .......apart from that any thing more ....................
I play games as well 
I tried to play Crysis on my old AMD  but it got crashed.............
 Anyway How is  Phenom ll X2 550, 555 BE ...So i can unlock a core or two if i'm lucky......
i asked my local shops and they said phenom ll x2 is 5200 +tax.....

okay
 Suggest me  whether to go for Phenom ll x2 or  Athlon ll x3/x4?

PLease Help

Thank You



Cool Buddy said:


> budget too low for phenom or even Athlon II X4. X3 is the best you can get.
> Your existing system specs?





how much is phenomll X4 /X3 ..........


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 21, 2010)

Phenom X3 is no longer available. Phenom II X4 945 (which I think is the lowest model available) is around 7k. You can get the Phenom II X2 but unlocking the core is not a sureshot success. I'd say better get Athlon II X4 635 at a similar price.

Phenoms have a unlocked multiplier whereas Athlons' multiplier is locked. So it's easier to overclock a phenom processor and they oc better.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 21, 2010)

@onlyvinodh : All I can say u r advised by some of the best guys on this forum(sam,Cool Buddy,Jas)..jus take their advice n c which 1 fits ur budget.Well I think 9k is too less for CPU,MoBo,RAM upgrades!!


----------



## Piyush (Sep 21, 2010)

@OP
it would be nice if u can extend ur budget a bit

anyways 
AMD athlon II X4 630/635 @ 4500/4900
biostar/msi/gigabyte 785 g based mobo @ 3700/4100
2gb ddr3 1333mhz kingston @ 2300

if u are finding this config a lil heavy on the budget then u van change the CPU from x4 to x3

AMD athlon II x3 435 @ 3700 

HOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 21, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> Phenom X3 is no longer available. Phenom II X4 945 (which I think is the lowest model available) is around 7k. You can get the Phenom II X2 but unlocking the core is not a sureshot success. I'd say better get Athlon II X4 635 at a similar price.
> 
> Phenoms have a unlocked multiplier whereas Athlons' multiplier is locked. So it's easier to overclock a phenom processor and they oc better.



not all phenoms. only BE ones (955 and 965).


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 21, 2010)

^^ also Phenom II X2 550 & 555. so do the X6 1090T.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 21, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ also Phenom II X2 550 & 555. so do the X6 1090T.



oops i forgot to mention them!!


----------



## onlyvinodh (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Guys for all the help 
I think i'll stick with AMD athlon ll x4 635/640
any 785 motherboard from MSI/gigabyte/biostar


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 21, 2010)

640 wont be available. have you increased your budget?


----------



## onlyvinodh (Sep 21, 2010)

I want to buy online the processor and motherboard  only  & ram i can get it here in my home town.
So do u think its okay to get those stuff online .... I mean ordering online.... I guess the price will be less.
I live in Visakhapatnam ,Andhra Pradesh.
Moreover if I can get service over here in Visakhapatnam  that wud be a lot better ..
PLease recommend me if there is any online site which  links with local dealer  etc in visakhapatnam to provide the buyer service.

Thank You


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 21, 2010)

yes online buying - no probs. i too got everything online.
BTW  which site are you referring to?


----------



## onlyvinodh (Sep 21, 2010)

I dont have any idea about online  buying ...but I  have questions regarding the  security for the product , what if I get a malfunctioned product ,what if something's wrong and need service ,and service is not provided in that particular city,state  .........


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 21, 2010)

get from smcinternational. i too got from there. i asked them the same thing. 
this was their reply -
In case you receive any defective unit, you can replace the unit from its respective service center or you can ship it to us and we will ship the replacement straight away.


----------



## onlyvinodh (Sep 21, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> yes online buying - no probs. i too got everything online.
> BTW  which site are you referring to?



OKay so its safe to get things  from net. 
Any genuine website which provides local service to the buyer .



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> get from smcinternational. i too got from there. i asked them the same thing.
> this was their reply -
> In case you receive any defective unit, you can replace the unit from its respective service center or you can ship it to us and we will ship the replacement straight away.






smcinternational is a good site but they dont have 
Athlon ll X3's in there list.

Thank You Anyway


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 22, 2010)

get from The ITWares.its also a good online store. they have x3 435.
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!AMD,CPU,Processor,AMD Processors,Phenom,Athlon,Dual Core,Quad Core


----------

